# Elderly cats needed new home, urgently



## Staceybop (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all, 
Sorry to have to ask, but one of our clients (I work at a veterinary centre) has 2 elderly cats who are both 16 years of age who they desperately need to find new homes for. The family are moving into rented accommodation, and have advertised these cats locally for new homes for months and no takers. The local CP are unable to help at the moment as alot of their pens are being refurbished, plus this family need these cats to go into a new home before Wednesday next week. Other local charities are unable to help and the RSPCA said the responsible thing to do would be to have them PTS. I understand the client is very much aware that this may have to be the case. I have given them the options of long term cattery until a rescue could take them on, but reluctant for them to go in a pen longterm (although this is what would happen in a rescue anyway, but thats by the by). I found a charity based in London which specialises in taking in elderly cats which I have advised them to try, so that might pan out. 1 cat is healthy with no problems, the other suffers from reoccuring rhinitis which is kept under control with injections. These clients said they would continue to cover the rhinitis cats veterinary expenses.. Would anybody be interested at all? Please contact me and I can forward your details onto the owners. These cats are based in Leamington Spa (CV32) and one is tortie and the other is a ginger tabby....
You can drop me an email: [email protected] and I can forward it onto the owners if you are interested, or want further information. THANKS


----------

